# I believe you Dice!!!!!



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

"there's no doubt in my mind I can be the most dominant power forward in the East"
~Antonio Mcdyess~

KNICKS ARE BACK!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Yep Dice is gonna be AWESOME,I just DONT think hes gonna own the East like some peeps are sayn!

Who will the Knicks go after if they CANT get Keon?


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

I have heard Jerome James they are interestd in. And of course the Spree for Big dog and Ervin Johnson everyone knows about.


----------



## BreakYaAnkles10 (Jun 11, 2002)

I think Dice will become the 3rd best PF in the East behind Jermaine O'Neal (who's only getting better and better) and Antoine Walker.


----------



## knicklizard (Jul 7, 2002)

Antonio is going to be a big factor in our turn around this year, no question about it. People think we need to miss the playoffs for five years and then rebuild, no, those long cold nights at the Garden, where we get booed, that can change in 02-03, more like it in 03-04. Antonio is either going to score, or kick it out to an open Allan Houston or Sprewell for three or long two because we got doubled.

Thomas, Antonio, Sprewell, Allan, Ward, that's a solid club, but we could improve and I think we will before the summer is over...


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 12, 2002)

Dice, to me, is a victim of his own character.....he could be more dominat, but his personality, and nice guy image seem to rob him of some productivity.


----------



## knicklizard (Jul 7, 2002)

Very good point...sort of reminds me of Houston. In today's world, there is nothing wrong with being nice, proper, dignified, and religious. I'd rather have a Charlie Ward on my team than a thug like Iverson. But when all those good qualities affect your play, turning you into a soft player, it is a shame. Allan looks like he has the talent to be a very good slasher, yet he settles for the mid range jumper. He also has what it takes to be a good defensive player, but he is average at best. (He's a good team defensive player, but that only flourished under Van Gundy).

Houston made some improvements like rebounding and passing, but he, like Dice, need to get a little "bad guy" in their game...


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 12, 2002)

Well i wouldnt say that Houston is needs to be a bad guy, but he is different than Dice in the sence that he is a coach's son and in his head is more afraid of messing up out on the court so he doesnt try to be as agressive.


----------



## knicklizard (Jul 7, 2002)

I remember when he dunked it on McGrady's face in 2000, I was thinking that he should do that all the time. The dunk came from nowhere. Obviously, his best days were 97-98 when Ewing went down and he was our leader, leading us to a 43-39 record, a 7th seed, and a first round upset over our rivals. The following year, when we made the finals, he had some huge games, and in 2000, too, he was big.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 12, 2002)

dang, i musta missed that game. He actually dunked? woh.......

And something kinda funny I heard Doug Collins say during a game......'when Allan gets knocked over drving to the hoop, he just gets up and goes the other way....he doesnt even let the ref know that he missed a call. (I would imagine that went with being a coach's son and being respectful of the game) I would Love to see Allan Houston get a technical. Just once let them know ur getting pounded.'


I would love to see him get a 'T' too.


----------



## knicklizard (Jul 7, 2002)

Yes, some aggression is all he needs. I also remember an announcer saying Houston was dunking like a star during pre game warm ups and during games just settles for the jumper. What he needs to do is attack early, and then when the defense sets itself back, so he doesn't blow by them, just drain the shots...all money...it is too bad Houston has terrible handle and terrible footwork.


----------

